
Python client for the MonkeyLearn API (machine learning for text analysis) - federicopascual
https://github.com/monkeylearn/monkeylearn-python
======
mjhea0
Nice! Just added to my list of Python wrappers ->
[https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers#mo...](https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers#monkeylearn---machine-learning-for-text-analysis)

